# Anybody know much about the Crafter D18? Or Takamine F360? Looking to buy one



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a Crafter D18 for sale locally, looking to replace my cheap Yamaha with something better, they are asking $325 for it. Also a Takamine F-360 from 1973.

Thanks

Will


----------

